

Oreo Separator Machine [video] - bradleyjoyce
http://devour.com/video/oreo-separator-machine/

======
DoubleCluster
Heh, funny. If this is an advertisement I don't mind at all.

------
hhjj
Socializer milking HN for Kraft foods ?

